# iMac late 2012 & Apple remote



## jmx (21 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Les Apple Remote ne sont pas compatible avec les iMac late 2012 ! 

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai commandé le dernier iMac avec une télécommande. J'apprends par la suite qu'il faut une semaine en plus pour la livraison afin de grouper les deux colis. (si j'avais, su j'aurais directement acheté une télécommande en magasin !).

Une fois la commande reçu, impossible de jumeler l'apple remote. Après un appel auprès de l'applecare, on m'indique que les apple remote ne fonctionnent pas avec les derniers iMac ! et pour cause, ils n'ont pas de port infrarouge !


----------



## Arthur77 (21 Décembre 2012)

Problématique c'est sur..


----------



## nounours0903 (21 Décembre 2012)

Pffffff pourquoi l'avoir enlevé des iMac  Un port infrarouge prennais autant de place que ça? 
Moi qui attend un iMac 27, ce sera un gros soucis, vu que mon Mac actuel me sers de MediaCenter (pas besoin de télévision)


Une solution alternative a l'Apple Remote ou un support infrarouge compatible?????


----------



## macandco7794 (21 Décembre 2012)

j'allais justement poser la question vu que je venais de m'installer sur mon lit en regardant un film et que j'ai voulu bêtement mettre en pause ! dieu quelle stupidité d'avoir retirer le port infra rouge !!! Je suis en rage !!!!


----------



## jmx (21 Décembre 2012)

Du coup, il existe des app pour iPhone (à condition d'en avoir un) pour remplacer la télécommande, j'ai choisi rowmote (0,89) qui fonctionne en bluetooth avec pas mal d'application comme eyeTv, VLC, iTunes....Pour Androïd je ne sais pas.

Apple va me rembourser la télécommande toute neuve, et j'espère qu'ils vont vote en sortir une nouvelle rapidement. C'est quand même aberrant de laisser les gens acheter le dernier iMac avec une télécommande alors qu'elle n'est pas compatible !


----------



## macandco7794 (21 Décembre 2012)

c'est surtout tellement aberrant qu'ils aient retirer le port IR !!!!!
en voulant avoir ce mac, je savais qu'il n'y avait plus de lecteur/graveur mais le coup de la télécommande qui ne fonctionne plus là, j'adhère pas, surtout qu'ils se sont bien privé d'en parler !


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Décembre 2012)

Apple veut qu'on utilise l'iPhone, iPad et iPod Touch comme télécommande ! Une Remote à 400 boules, ça fait mal !


----------



## cillab (22 Décembre 2012)

jmx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les Apple Remote ne sont pas compatible avec les iMac late 2012 !
> 
> ...



 bonsoir ton remote ne sert à rien , ils ont supprimer FRONT  ROW une application trés sympa
je l'ais remplacer, copie conforme  par  MEDIACENTRAL 2999 MERCI  APPLE


----------



## mypiano-coach (22 Décembre 2012)

Pas une grande perte dans mon cas, mon iPod Touch 2 eme génération avec apps dédiée fait l'affaire. Sans compter mon iPhone 5 et iPad également avec plus de fonctions.

Un iPod Touch de 4ème génération toujours en vente peut faire l'affaire également. Pour un usage en média Center, c'est l'Apple Tv...


----------



## huns (24 Décembre 2012)

_Salut,
J'ai un mac mini fin 2012
Avec la télécommande de mon AppleTV (donc infra rouge) sur l'itunes de mon mac mini je peux contrôler le son, les pistes, play pause.
C'est sur que ça n'ouvre pas de Front Row (ce dernier étant délaissé depuis Lion) mais il fait tout de même "remote" sur itunes.

ou alors on en parle pas de la même chose :/ ???
@+_


edit:

Désolé on est dans le Forum iMac... Je sors au revoir


----------



## gecko20 (28 Décembre 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Apple veut qu'on utilise l'iPhone, iPad et iPod Touch comme télécommande ! Une Remote à 400 boules, ça fait mal !


http://www.clubic.com/home-cinema/t...-492860-satechi-telecommande-bluetooth-3.html
voilà beaucoup moins cher et cela fonctionne


----------



## Belrog (13 Janvier 2013)

Le clavier Bluetooth livré avec l'imac constitue une bien meilleure télécommande, nan ?


----------



## macandco7794 (14 Janvier 2013)

un peu trop grosse pour se gratter derrière la tête avec :rose:


----------



## la bosse des Mac (14 Janvier 2013)

Il y a une certaine logique dans l'abandon de la télécommande et de Front Row. Du moins pour ce qui est de regarder des films. Je suppose que c'est lié à l'abandon du lecteur optique. Peut-être est-ce un message envoyé à celles et ceux qui regardent des films téléchargés illégalement ?
Enfin... Disons que ceci plus le fait que je ne supporte pas le virage pris avec Lion me fait penser que la prochaine machine que j'achèterai ne sera pas un iMac.
Je n'aime pas beaucoup ce qu'est en train de devenir Apple.


----------



## Average Joe (14 Janvier 2013)

la bosse des Mac a dit:


> Il y a une certaine logique dans l'abandon de la télécommande et de Front Row. Du moins pour ce qui est de regarder des films. Je suppose que c'est lié à l'abandon du lecteur optique. Peut-être est-ce un message envoyé à celles et ceux qui regardent des films téléchargés illégalement ?


La Remote et Front Row permettent de visualiser bien autre chose que des films, l'une et l'autre permettent un accès &#8800; qu'à la souris à n'importe quel média : photo, vidéo en général, musique via iTunes et peu importe d'où viennent le support du fichier en question du moment qu'il se trouve sur un disque dur dans ou connecté au Mac. C'est pour cela que je ne vois pas pour ma part la logique qu'il y a derrière la suppression de Front Row et du port infrarouge. En outre on peut très bien en utilisant des outils de formatage intégrer des films "téléchargés illégalement" (ou des DVD rippés) dans iTunes quel que soit le Mac concerné et les regarder avec, Front Row/&#63743; Remote ou pas.


----------



## white.spirit (14 Janvier 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> La Remote et Front Row permettent de visualiser bien autre chose que des films, l'une et l'autre permettent un accès &#8800; qu'à la souris à n'importe quel média : photo, vidéo en général, musique via iTunes et peu importe d'où viennent le support du fichier en question du moment qu'il se trouve sur un disque dur dans ou connecté au Mac. C'est pour cela que je ne vois pas pour ma part la logique qu'il y a derrière la suppression de Front Row et du port infrarouge. En outre on peut très bien en utilisant des outils de formatage intégrer des films "téléchargés illégalement" (ou des DVD rippés) dans iTunes quel que soit le Mac concerné et les regarder avec, Front Row/&#63743; Remote ou pas.


Apple a sorti l'AppleTV: c'était un "hobby", c'est maintenant l'accessoire qui devient incontournable pour qui veut simplement utiliser son Mac aussi comme média centre (pour peu que l'on ait une télévision...).


----------



## leomae (20 Février 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> http://www.clubic.com/home-cinema/t...-492860-satechi-telecommande-bluetooth-3.html
> voilà beaucoup moins cher et cela fonctionne



bonjour,

je reviens sur le sujet car moi je viens d'acheter et surtout de recevoir une hama 00106317 et cela ne fonctionne pas du tout avec xbmc sur imac 2012, il n'y a que itunes  musiques qui s'ouvre pour le reste c'est niet.

ma question est tu sur que tout fonctionne avec cette télécommande

merci de ton retour

bonne journée

cordialement


----------



## nounours0903 (23 Février 2013)

Salut 

Ayant le nouvel iMac depuis peu, je me suis attardé sur ce problème car je suis un grand utilisateur de la remote sur mon MacBook Pro 2007

Comme je voulais une solution immediate, j'ai gardé l'option "Remote Satechi" sur le coté.
J'ai trouvé une solution alternative : Le logiciel Remote Buddy qui permet d'accouplé au mac la télécommande Sony pour la PS3. Certe c'est pas du tout la même taille qu'une Apple Remote mais pour ceux qui ont une PS3 ou une Wiimote (paramétrable également) cela pourrais etre une bonne solution alternative le temps qu'Apple nous pondent une nouvelle remote (enfin, j'espère ... )


----------



## leomae (23 Février 2013)

nounours0903 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Ayant le nouvel iMac depuis peu, je me suis attardé sur ce problème car je suis un grand utilisateur de la remote sur mon MacBook Pro 2007
> 
> ...



bonjour à tous et toutes,

un grand merci à toi mais je n'ai pas de ps3 et jeudi dans la foulée j'ai commandé la remote satechi que je devrais recevoir vers le 6 mars de chez amazon.

je ferais un retour à ce moment là

merci de continuer à proposer des idées comme nounous0903

bonne journée

cordialement


----------



## nounours0903 (23 Février 2013)

leomae a dit:


> bonjour à tous et toutes,
> 
> un grand merci à toi mais je n'ai pas de ps3 et jeudi dans la foulée j'ai commandé la remote satechi que je devrais recevoir vers le 6 mars de chez amazon.
> 
> ...



De rien avec grand plaisir 
Je n'ai pas non plus de PS3 mais j'étais tombé sur une remote en promo pour 15 euros 
N'hésite pas à nous donner tes impressions une fois la remote reçu (et surtout si elle fonctionne parfaitement avec Plex  )


----------



## leomae (4 Mars 2013)

nounours0903 a dit:


> De rien avec grand plaisir
> Je n'ai pas non plus de PS3 mais j'étais tombé sur une remote en promo pour 15 euros
> N'hésite pas à nous donner tes impressions une fois la remote reçu (et surtout si elle fonctionne parfaitement avec Plex  )



bonsoir,

voilà j'ai reçu ce jour la télécommande satechi pour 40E et là surprise impossible de la synchroniser avec xbmc sur mon imac ?????

je ne peux que ouvrir itunes et alors payer ce prix pour ça c'est ce foutre de la figure des gens.

elle a en clair aucun pouvoir de plus que l'ancienne que j'avais acheté chez hama

si quelqu'un à une solution pour synchroniser xbmc ou plex sur mon imac 2012 avec cette m...e je suis preneur ???

merci à vous tous et toutes

cordialement

ps: j'avoue que l'emballage de la télécommande est super un peu à la apple mais bon


----------



## nounours0903 (5 Mars 2013)

leomae a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> voilà j'ai reçu ce jour la télécommande satechi pour 40E et là surprise impossible de la synchroniser avec xbmc sur mon imac ?????
> 
> ...



Pas cool ça  De mon coté, la remote ps3 fonctionne a merveille couplé avec Remote buddy que j'ai payer a 17. Le bouton menu se transforme en un nouveau menu de remote buddy qui permet d'ouvrir directement le programme souhaité (Plex, itunes, iphoto, lightroom, ...) Seul gros bémol, c'est que la remote ps3 reste en lien permament avec le mac en bluetooth, ce qui fait que les piles sont mortes en une semaine


----------



## Guismo_eric (7 Mars 2013)

leomae a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> voilà j'ai reçu ce jour la télécommande satechi pour 40E et là surprise impossible de la synchroniser avec xbmc sur mon imac ?????
> 
> ...



Ah c'est moche ça, surtout quand ils vendent l'objet comme orienté Mac...tu es sûr de ne rien louper dans l'installation?


----------



## gus2000 (9 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Moi, j'avais commencé àintégrer un récepteur de MacBook dans une clef USB. Finalement, j'ai réalisé mon récepteur qui est très petit et se fait oublier derrière un iMac ou sur un MacBook ou même connecté au clavier filaire Apple. De plus, contrairement à l'original, il fonctionne avec les télécommandes exotiques compatibles Apple TV Gen3.
http://gusdevices.wix.com/smartgus


----------



## daffyb (10 Avril 2016)

gus2000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi, j'avais commencé àintégrer un récepteur de MacBook dans une clef USB. Finalement, j'ai réalisé mon récepteur qui est très petit et se fait oublier derrière un iMac ou sur un MacBook ou même connecté au clavier filaire Apple. De plus, contrairement à l'original, il fonctionne avec les télécommandes exotiques compatibles Apple TV Gen3.
> http://gusdevices.wix.com/smartgus


Qu'en est-il du prix et e la dispo ?


----------



## gus2000 (10 Avril 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Qu'en est-il du prix et e la dispo ?



19,70 € port compris et c'est disponible pour envoi immédiat


----------

